# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  официальный документ о регистрации российского isckon

## igor

Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Подскажите пожалуста, где можно найти документ о регистрации Российского ISCKON в 1988 году? Подойдет документ в любом виде: doc, pdf, картинка

Спасибо большое!

----------

